# Teufel-Vorteilsaktion: Concept C 200 USB für 179,90 Euro anstatt 223,90 Euro [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (29. Dezember 2010)

*Teufel-Vorteilsaktion: Concept C 200 USB für 179,90 Euro anstatt 223,90 Euro [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Teufel-Vorteilsaktion: Concept C 200 USB für 179,90 Euro anstatt 223,90 Euro [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Teufel-Vorteilsaktion: Concept C 200 USB für 179,90 Euro anstatt 223,90 Euro [Anzeige]


----------



## Madz (29. Dezember 2010)

*Teufel-Vorteilsaktion: Concept C 200 USB für 179,90 Euro anstatt 223,90 Euro [Anzeige]*

Geil, mal wieder die typische Teufel Masche. Extra hoh UVP anbieten, damit man dem Kunden seinen Schrott mit ordentlich Rabatt schmackhaft machen kann.


----------



## DC1984 (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Teufel-Vorteilsaktion: Concept C 200 USB für 179,90 Euro anstatt 223,90 Euro [Anzeige]*



Madz schrieb:


> Geil, mal wieder die typische Teufel Masche. Extra hoh UVP anbieten, damit man dem Kunden seinen Schrott mit ordentlich Rabatt schmackhaft machen kann.


Weiß nicht was du meinst... Das C200 kostet seit einem Jahr 199€ zzgl. Versand. Mit Kabel usw. sind es dann 223,90€ zzgl. 14,90€ Versandkosten.
Selbst der Preis ist gerechtfertigt... und die 179 € incl. Versand und Kabelset sind echt super.

Habe sie seit heute und der Klang ist Super!


----------



## DaStash (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Teufel-Vorteilsaktion: Concept C 200 USB für 179,90 Euro anstatt 223,90 Euro [Anzeige]*



Madz schrieb:


> Geil, mal wieder die typische Teufel Masche. Extra hoh UVP anbieten, damit man dem Kunden seinen Schrott mit ordentlich Rabatt schmackhaft machen kann.


Was nicht stimmt aber das ist bei deinem geflame selbst Dir wohl nicht aufgefallen. Teufel bietet andauernd solche Rabattaktionen bis teilweise 30% an, vom "regulärem" Verkaufspreis. 

Wenn dem nicht so sein sollte kannst du das auch gerne widerlegen...^^ 

MfG


----------



## Sutta (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Teufel-Vorteilsaktion: Concept C 200 USB für 179,90 Euro anstatt 223,90 Euro [Anzeige]*



DaStash schrieb:


> Was nicht stimmt aber das ist bei deinem geflame selbst Dir wohl nicht aufgefallen. Teufel bietet andauernd solche Rabattaktionen bis teilweise 30% an, vom "regulärem" Verkaufspreis.
> 
> Wenn dem nicht so sein sollte kannst du das auch gerne widerlegen...^^
> 
> MfG



Kann ich bestätigen, hab mir meins auch bei so einer Aktion geholt und bereuhe es nicht.


----------



## Madz (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Teufel-Vorteilsaktion: Concept C 200 USB für 179,90 Euro anstatt 223,90 Euro [Anzeige]*

Seit ich mal die Infinity Minuette (5.1 für 60€) gekauft und deren Satelliten an den Teufel CEM Sub angeschlossen habe, würde ich keine der Teufel PC Boxen auch nur mit der Kneifzange anfassen.

Dieser Eindruck hat sich seit dem Umstieg auf echtes Hi-Fi nur verstärkt. Wer rund 300-400€ für die Teufel Produkte ausgibt, realisiert meistens nicht, dass er mit einem Receiver und gebrauchten Boxen viel mehr fürs Geld bekommt.


----------



## DaStash (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Teufel-Vorteilsaktion: Concept C 200 USB für 179,90 Euro anstatt 223,90 Euro [Anzeige]*



Madz schrieb:


> Seit ich mal die Infinity Minuette (5.1 für 60€) gekauft und deren Satelliten an den Teufel CEM Sub angeschlossen habe, würde ich keine der Teufel PC Boxen auch nur mit der Kneifzange anfassen.
> 
> Dieser Eindruck hat sich seit dem Umstieg auf echtes Hi-Fi nur verstärkt. Wer rund 300-400€ für die Teufel Produkte ausgibt, realisiert meistens nicht, dass er mit einem Receiver und gebrauchten Boxen viel mehr fürs Geld bekommt.



Naja, dir ist aber auch klar das "fremde" Satelliten klanglich nicht im gleichen Maße auf den Sub/Verstärker abgestimmt sind, wie die Teufelboxen, Stichwort Trenn und Übergangsfrequenz. 
Und generell kann man einfach nicht ein Satellitensystem mit einem einem AV/ Hifisystem vergleichen. Von daher kann ich dieser Aussage so nicht zustimmen.

MfG


----------



## Madz (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Teufel-Vorteilsaktion: Concept C 200 USB für 179,90 Euro anstatt 223,90 Euro [Anzeige]*



> Naja, dir ist aber auch klar das "fremde" Satelliten klanglich nicht im gleichen Maße auf den Sub/Verstärker abgestimmt sind, wie die Teufelboxen, Stichwort Trenn und Übergangsfrequenz.


Trotzdem war es ein gewaltiger Unterschied. Das Minuette bildete Frequenzen ab, die im Müllsound der Teufel Satellitten einfach untergingen.


----------



## DaStash (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Teufel-Vorteilsaktion: Concept C 200 USB für 179,90 Euro anstatt 223,90 Euro [Anzeige]*



Madz schrieb:


> Trotzdem war es ein gewaltiger Unterschied. Das Minuette bildete Frequenzen ab, die im Müllsound der Teufel Satellitten einfach untergingen.



Welche Frequenzen abgebildet werden entscheidet ja wohl in erster Linie der Verstärker. 
Außerdem, welche infinity minuette genau hast du eigentlich? Da gibt es ja große Unterschiede, von Hifi bis kompakt, bis Sattelit.


MfG


----------



## Madz (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Teufel-Vorteilsaktion: Concept C 200 USB für 179,90 Euro anstatt 223,90 Euro [Anzeige]*



> Außerdem, welche infinity minuette genau hast du eigentlich?


Ich hatte die dieses hier: Infinity Minuette MCS, 5.1 Lautsprechersystem, TOPZUST! bei eBay.de: (endet 19.12.10 21:03:10 MEZ)

Hatte deshalb, weil ich darüber mittlerweile ein ein Set aus Nubert 381 (Front), NUbert CS-411 (Center), Nubert AW-441 (Sub) und den Dipolen gekommen bin. Das wird mir sicher mindestens für die nächsten 10 Jahre reichen.


----------



## M0sk1t0 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Teufel-Vorteilsaktion: Concept C 200 USB für 179,90 Euro anstatt 223,90 Euro [Anzeige]*

Wie genau bekommt man denn den Rabatt?
Wenn ich über die Links im Artikel gehe, komme ich ganz normal auf die Teufel-Seite und finde die Boxen nur zum Preis von 209€.

Kann mir da jemand helfen?

Gruß


----------



## Bierseppi (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Teufel-Vorteilsaktion: Concept C 200 USB für 179,90 Euro anstatt 223,90 Euro [Anzeige]*

bei mir ist es das gleiche problem


----------



## DaStash (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Teufel-Vorteilsaktion: Concept C 200 USB für 179,90 Euro anstatt 223,90 Euro [Anzeige]*

Das liegt wohl daran, dass die Aktionen immer zeitlich begrenzt sind.
Auf der Seite hier werden immer die aktuellen Aktionen angezeigt.
Lautsprecher Teufel - Lautsprecher fr Heimkino, Multimedia & HiFi

p.s.: Steht aber auch in der News wie lange das Angebot gültig ist. 

MfG


----------



## tickymick (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Teufel-Vorteilsaktion: Concept C 200 USB für 179,90 Euro anstatt 223,90 Euro [Anzeige]*

In der News steht aber bis zum 2.1. welcher Heute ist. Selbst wenn gemeint ist, das die Aktion ab dem 2. nichtmehr gilt, finde ich es komisch das oben beim Datum des Artikels auch 2.1. steht. Naja, dann wirds halt doch ein Edifier.


----------



## DaStash (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Teufel-Vorteilsaktion: Concept C 200 USB für 179,90 Euro anstatt 223,90 Euro [Anzeige]*



tickymick schrieb:


> In der News steht aber bis zum 2.1. welcher Heute ist. Selbst wenn gemeint ist, das die Aktion ab dem 2. nichtmehr gilt, finde ich es komisch das oben beim Datum des Artikels auch 2.1. steht. Naja, dann wirds halt doch ein Edifier.



Das liegt daran das PCGH ständig alte News pushed, so das sie wieder oben stehen. Mich nervt das auch.^^

MfG


----------



## mathal84 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Teufel-Vorteilsaktion: Concept C 200 USB für 179,90 Euro anstatt 223,90 Euro [Anzeige]*

"schade" dass meine Teufelanlage seit 6 Jahren schnurrt sonst würd ich mir das zulegen


----------



## BratHuhn2 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Teufel-Vorteilsaktion: Concept C 200 USB für 179,90 Euro anstatt 223,90 Euro [Anzeige]*

Und dann noch hier 5% Guddie abchecken bzw. wer mehr einkauft 20 Euro ->http://www.machit.de/teufel-gutschein/

Gruß
BratHuhn


----------

